# A bit confused



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Dear All

My last (and I mean last) IUI failed but for some bizarre reason the doc had my Beta HCG checked 7 days after basting (think it was actually a case of ticking the wrong box when ordering the blood tests but anyway....). 

On the scan he did just before basting it actually looked like I'd already ovulated even though it was only 25 hours after having the HCG trigger jab. So it's not too clear when exactly ovulation took place. 

Anyway to cut a long story short on day 7 after basting I had a Beta HCG of 7 (the following week back down to zero) and my doc insists that, despite the BFN, this was good news because at least something happened this time ie egg met sperm etc. 

Now from what I have always understood, it is pointless to test for HCG before about day 12 because you can get a false positive from the HCG jab. I specifically asked the doc if the positive HCG level I had couldn't just have been due to left over jab and he said no.

I did feel a bit strange this time round (usual wishful thinking)  but I don't understand why the doc was so insistent that something had happened when all the literature I've been able to get my hands on would suggest that the positive HCG result was from the Gonasi I took.

Any ideas 

Liz xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

To be honest I have to agree with you...I've been told that hcg trigger jab can stay in your system for up to around 10-14 days which is why can give false positive if test too early.

Sorry you got a BFN hun...  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Natasha. I just don't understand why the doc was so convinced. Hope your 2www is going okay. xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks hun...only 4 dpt - no real symptoms as yet but still early days and embies would only have just started implanting (hopefully !!) and trying not to think about it too much as it drove me stir crazy last time 

take care
Natasha


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

just wanted to say   .


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Natasha.

Also wanted to wish you  !

Julia x


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi

just wondered if anyone else feels rubbish after IUI.  My 1st IUI failed...   just had 2nd IUI (last sat) but i felt much more calm this time but have just not felt right since saturday.... is this normal?  i didnt feel anything last time.. i cant explain how i feel just crap!!!!!  not got pessaries this time - i refused as i was il with them last time so i have the big inj instead - to do 1 tonight, 1 sat and 1 tues then im back at hospital on the 19th ..... 

was devastated when didnt work last time so will see what happens this time.....


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Ang1

I thinks its normal to feel crappy after IUI, especially after a failed attempt as you tend to have less hope as you know it can fail.  When we had our first attempt we were told DH's sample was excellent and I had good follies so we were very hopeful, the lady that did it was really good and it didn't hurt at all, unfortunately it ended as a early m/c.

Our 2nd attempt on the other hand was the complete opposite, I had to half my dose of clomid as I overstimmed the month before, had to have a pregnyl injection, DHs sample was under average and the guy that did it looked like David Bellamy and made it really painful, so we left the clinic feeling totally dejected and certain it was going to fail - it didn't and I am 24 weeks pregnant!!

So don't give up hope hun, it's a long horrible stressful road, but you WILL get there!

V xx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

so scared ........................  hope the tests i have done are not false.......... trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard..........

getting mixed messages about the pregnyl inj (  I did 2000) and how long it takes to be out of your system..... 

so hoping my dreams are all coming true!

ang


----------

